# Mice in the motorhome



## Admin (Nov 6, 2017)

Last night I could hear a rustling in the kitchen drawer, guess what?

I have pot noodles and super noddles all with holes in and plenty of little brown presents from the visitor.

I have thrown away all the dry foods.

Next steps?


----------



## REC (Nov 6, 2017)

There was at least one recent thread about this....will try and find link!
theres a rat in my camper or was


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

same here, but in the car. best way is get a pack of 3 ready- baited plastic traps from Proper Job or the Range,best traps i ever used


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> Last night I could hear a rustling in the kitchen drawer, guess what?
> 
> I have pot noodles and super noddles all with holes in and plenty of little brown presents from the visitor.
> 
> ...



Get rid of all the food, 

mouse traps 

and glue boards down, 

you don't want any dead bodies.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Admin,

Sorry to hear the little blighters have got in your van. I have the same problem: Mouse/Mice in Van

Hope you can get rid of them!


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

these, put down 3 , get 3 dead mice in the morning Nippon Nippon Pre-Baited Plastic Mouse Traps: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors , don't know what the bait is , but mice think it's to die for !


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2017)

Phil with luck you may just  have the odd mouse get a few traps down baited with chocolate.
Alf



Admin said:


> Last night I could hear a rustling in the kitchen drawer, guess what?
> 
> I have pot noodles and super noddles all with holes in and plenty of little brown presents from the visitor.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 6, 2017)

Lucky you've got the mobile caterers travelling with you


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

i could only find one trap yesterday, put it in the car footwell, just went out to check it- it was gone !
looked in the back and could see it poking out from under the front seat, reached to grab it - it moved !
 now ,i don't mind killing these little sods, but this feller had been caught by the nose , probably been there all night , and was still putting up a fight . so i released him into the field with a cheery ''catch you later ,mate ! ''
anyway, as i said , they work great


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

damn- just checked the van ,they're in there too , so they're probably in my daughter's van as well. off to the trap shop we go !


----------



## izwozral (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> Last night I could hear a rustling in the kitchen drawer, guess what?
> 
> I have pot noodles and super noddles all with holes in and plenty of little brown presents from the visitor.
> 
> ...


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

n brown said:


> i could only find one trap yesterday, put it in the car footwell, just went out to check it- it was gone !
> looked in the back and could see it poking out from under the front seat, reached to grab it - it moved !
> now ,i don't mind killing these little sods, but this feller had been caught by the nose , probably been there all night , and was still putting up a fight . so i released him into the field with a cheery ''catch you later ,mate ! ''
> anyway, as i said , they work great


Yes, as you know you should try to tie the traps down with thin wire or string.

Glue boards are another way, you have to check them every day as rats and mice will bite their legs off to get away.

:hammer::hammer::hammer:


----------



## Herbenny (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Phil....

I a dreading having the same thing, they are my biggest phobia, cant stand the buggers. 

Put peppermint on wool balls and leave around the van in corners and anywhere you think they may be getting in..... 
They cant stand the smell (apparently) ? and is supposed to really work !!


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2017)

All phils fault for opening his wallet to get a white fiver out,poor we mice all fell out.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't want to be flippant...but get ( borrow) a cat!

We had mice in our shed and so I started leaving the door open at night so the neighbourhood cats could get in. I don't know if they caught any, but the mice decided to move away!


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I don't want to be flippant...but get ( borrow) a cat!
> 
> We had mice in our shed and so I started leaving the door open at night so the neighbourhood cats could get in. I don't know if they caught any, but the mice decided to move away!



Where I live we are rotten with cats, there everywhere.

But there are rats in the back garden 

so I am feeding them bags of rat bait, 

I don't want them to go hungry 

:mad2::mad2::mad2:


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2017)

harrow said:


> Where I live we are rotten with cats, there everywhere.
> 
> But there are rats in the back garden
> 
> ...



We had that problem because a plastic drain cover was broken and they were climbing out of the sewer. It was not a problem for long as I had a Whippet who specialised in the extermination of Rats and Squirrels. :lol-061:

I replaced the broken drain cover and had no more problems with Rats.


----------



## st3v3 (Nov 6, 2017)

Cat. Just this morning at our place


----------



## wildebus (Nov 6, 2017)

A tip I read (can't recall where) to stop mice getting in through vents and pipes is to stuff stainless steel wool in them (the vents and pipes, not the mice  ) - not enough room for them to get past, they can't chew through it and it doesn't go rusty.

never tried it myself, but it seems logical enough.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 6, 2017)

They climb up the wheels to get in.

I've posted on this subject a number of times, having had the wiring loom eaten by the puckin' fests. £2,000 to put right, not covered by insurance or warranty.

They are creatures of habit, following trails of urine and faeces.
The ultrasonic  electronic devices keep them away, but the sound does not pass through van walls and bulkheads. So you'll need more than one, for a big van. One under the bonnet, one under the van...protected from damp. 
Our van is parked on a remote hillside so I have one poking through a slightly opened window and always check that it's on the lee side,if rain is expected.
The local men pee around their tyres, because rats and mice don't like to cross it... Like the gipsies setting up camp... The men make a protective circle round the campsite, while the women put the tents up.
Mongooses too won't cross a wee barrier... So my neighbours pee round the hen coops..
A tip there for Robmac.
My van is 6.2 metres x 2.7 wide.. A circumference of nearly 18 metres. After a good night out ,I can pee round it in one visit.
You've got a lot to do ,Phil... But you have youth on your side.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 6, 2017)

Don`t go bringing any of them foreign ( Scottish ) mouses back over the border the Englandshire     :scared:


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2017)

The traps are set...

Let us see who is the smartest Mr Mouse waaa haaa haaa haaa


----------



## runnach (Nov 6, 2017)

Early bird catches the worm BUT second mouse gets the cheese !!

Channa


----------



## Harrers (Nov 6, 2017)

In the days when I used to leave my MH in store, I always tried to remove any accesssible food. I may have left the odd tin of tuna but one year I left these sachets on the dash!


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> The traps are set...
> 
> Let us see who is the smartest Mr Mouse waaa haaa haaa haaa



Save any metal biscuit or sweet tins to save some dry food in, 

the bu@@ers can't chew through metal.

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> The traps are set...
> 
> Let us see who is the smartest Mr Mouse waaa haaa haaa haaa



remember to clean and bleach drawers and work surfaces etc thoroughly...as well as leaving their droppings which are visible they will have P,,D everywhere too and you wont be able to see that...tehy could have also had a root around pans and utensils. 

also check in your bedding....nice warm spot for them to hide......goodluck.


----------



## harrow (Nov 6, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> remember to clean and bleach drawers and work surfaces etc thoroughly...as well as leaving their droppings which are visible they will have P,,D everywhere too and you wont be able to see that...tehy could have also had a root around pans and utensils.
> 
> also check in your bedding....nice warm spot for them to hide......goodluck.



Very true,

_*Weil's disease* is a severe form of leptospirosis. This is a type of bacterial infection. It's caused by Leptospira bacteria. You can contract it if you come into contact with the urine, blood, or tissue of animals or rodents that are infected with the bacteria._

:rulez:


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 6, 2017)

A mouse lived in a hymer from old Bimingham 
A hymer with a mouse in and he wasn't grousin
He sang every morning how lucky I am 
Munching on pot noodle in this great big van

I saw a mouse 
Where
There on the stair
Where on the stair 
Right there
A little mouse with clogs on 
Well I declare 
Going clip clipety clip on the stairs


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> A mouse lived in a hymer from old Bimingham
> A hymer with a mouse in and he wasn't grousin
> He sang every morning how lucky I am
> Munching on pot noodle in this great big van
> ...



Sighs


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

6 traps out, 3 in each vehicle - will report on the harvest tomorrow ......


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Nov 6, 2017)

What have you used as bait.

Alf




n brown said:


> 6 traps out, 3 in each vehicle - will report on the harvest tomorrow ......


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

i bought Big Cheese ready baited traps, and i have a tube of their bait. worked well last time


----------



## 2cv (Nov 6, 2017)

Maybe kinder to catch and release. Pest-Stop Trip-Trap (Single) - Catches Mice Alive: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2017)

runnach said:


> I reckon they are imported mice from Englandshire, oor mice don't do pot noodle, unless done in batter.



You want to break away from England yet you deny these poor Mice the same freedom. 

Shame on you Terry, take them in and offer them sustenance ..... and a Council House.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 6, 2017)

Just shows a mouse  knows  a nice motorhome, the mouse has  taste, who can blame them, on there winter holiday touring round scotland in a braw motorhome,   to a mouse


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 6, 2017)

campervanannie said:


> A mouse lived in a hymer from old Bimingham
> A hymer with a mouse in and he wasn't grousin
> He sang every morning how lucky I am
> Munching on pot noodle in this great big van
> ...



Your all heart girl.:heart::heart::heart:

BTW, how near are you parked to Phil?


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 6, 2017)

Harrers said:


> In the days when I used to leave my MH in store, I always tried to remove any accesssible food. I may have left the odd tin of tuna but one year I left these sachets on the dash!View attachment 59466



As there is a bulb on dash i suspect they did a night raid.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:but never found the battery isolator switch to get it all working.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> The traps are set...
> 
> Let us see who is the smartest Mr Mouse waaa haaa haaa haaa




It might have  just popped in for a bite to eat and then left to go back to its nest, but now if you don't catch one you will never know for sure.  Muhahaha squeak.


----------



## scampa (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> *Last night I could hear a rustling in the kitchen drawer,* guess what?
> 
> I have pot noodles and super noddles all with holes in and plenty of little brown presents from the visitor.
> 
> ...



You need to inform the authorities straight away.
Rustling is a very serious offence in Scotland! 

(with capital punishment for mice, I believe)


----------



## undertaker (Nov 6, 2017)

I find that smearing peanut butter onto the trap works well as a bait they appear attracted to it and as a bonus it takes a bit of work to eat it meaning that they invariably set the trap off. Good lluck


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2017)

FREE THE SCOTTISH SIX
JUSTICE FOR MICE.

I'm guessing you have 6 of them Phil ..... I am Psychic you know.


----------



## n brown (Nov 6, 2017)

trap's working ok so far


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 6, 2017)

the best laid plans
of mice and men
often go awry


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 6, 2017)

Hoots Mon there's a wee cowering timorous beastie aloose about  this, ( mobile ),  hoose.
With apologies  to Lord Rockingham's XI.


----------



## maingate (Nov 6, 2017)

Pah, Mice are not a problem at all.

Wait until you have a problem with giant Squirrels like I had. We shot them eventually.

Here's the proof.


----------



## Admin (Nov 6, 2017)

Phil 1 : mice 0





Annie and Sue wanted to try out the defib on the mouse. I refused.


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> Phil 1 : mice 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oi sensorship you have deleted our post that's not cricket young admin


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 6, 2017)

Admin said:


> Phil 1 : mice 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a Siberian Hamster
YouTube


----------



## daisymini (Nov 6, 2017)

I'd like to think he was still warm enough for defibrillator.....but after sausage and chips he was well gone...R.I.P mouse


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 6, 2017)

daisymini said:


> I'd like to think he was still warm enough for defibrillator.....but after sausage and chips he was well gone...R.I.P mouse


Did you give him the sausage and chips while he was still trapped?


----------



## izwozral (Nov 6, 2017)

admin said:


> phil 1 : Mice 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



murderer!


----------



## 2cv (Nov 6, 2017)

This saga could go on for some time The Mousetrap - Wikipedia


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 6, 2017)

Theirs a mouse in the kitchen wot ama gona doo ????,   Sorry ,


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 6, 2017)

I caught one in mine


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2017)

6 traps out - one mouse caught, maybe just scouts at the mo'
he looked vaguely familiar


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 7, 2017)

Rat-atouille on the menu tonight ?

Or bubble and squeak ?


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 7, 2017)

Followed by chocolate mousse


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Nov 7, 2017)

Washed down with a Mickey Finn, or a chilled Mousecadet?


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2017)

i'll get the mice cream out


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 7, 2017)

you will need the mice pies to go with the cream


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 7, 2017)

The dog killed a nest full of mice in the shed last week and later brought me a present of a dead rat. She is available for rent at a rate compatible with her skills to be be paid into her offshore account.


----------



## jeanette (Nov 7, 2017)

Admin said:


> Sighs



Definitely need a groan button Phil


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 7, 2017)

I've enjoyed reading this thread. Made my mouth water................


----------



## runnach (Nov 7, 2017)

I can offer noodle my baby boa for this one, he likes hide and seek ,,,you will be doing the seeking behind sunvisors wrapped around pipes lurking etc ...loves his mice, No hair, takes up little room ..What on earth could go wrong?




Channa.

PS gives yer a squeeze too before bedtime


----------



## trixie88 (Nov 7, 2017)

jeanette said:


> Definitely need a groan button Phil



careful what you wish for jeanette...lol


----------



## campervanannie (Nov 7, 2017)

antiquesam said:


> The dog killed a nest full of mice in the shed last week and later brought me a present of a dead rat. She is available for rent at a rate compatible with her skills to be be paid into her offshore account.



I offered him Taya she is the best rabbit/ mouse/ rat catcher I know


----------



## carol (Nov 7, 2017)

n brown said:


> i could only find one trap yesterday, put it in the car footwell, just went out to check it- it was gone !
> looked in the back and could see it poking out from under the front seat, reached to grab it - it moved !
> now ,i don't mind killing these little sods, but this feller had been caught by the nose , probably been there all night , and was still putting up a fight . so i released him into the field with a cheery ''catch you later ,mate ! ''
> anyway, as i said , they work great



If you read the reviews on Amazon someone said this happened because the springs aren't as strong as on the old ones, and the poor mouse isn't instantly dispatched. What's wrong with using the old fashioned ones apart from the fact that you have to see the dead blighters?


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 7, 2017)

Wiring faults coming next week, when the van moves and all the bare bits start touching together.An aircraft is grounded for major checks if mouse dirt is found on board, let alone the actual mice.


----------



## harrow (Nov 7, 2017)

GWAYGWAY said:


> Wiring faults coming next week, when the van moves and all the bare bits start touching together.An aircraft is grounded for major checks if mouse dirt is found on board, let alone the actual mice.


Yes mice and rats a terrors for biting things because their incisors never stop growing.

Rats must gnaw (chew) on things constantly to wear their teeth down.

:dog:


----------



## jeanette (Nov 7, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> careful what you wish for jeanette...lol



:lol-061::lol-049:


----------



## n brown (Nov 7, 2017)

carol said:


> If you read the reviews on Amazon someone said this happened because the springs aren't as strong as on the old ones, and the poor mouse isn't instantly dispatched. What's wrong with using the old fashioned ones apart from the fact that you have to see the dead blighters?


 you an see the dead uns on these one too Carol, i just like them cos they're pre baited with something mice really like, and they're really easy to set. as you know, our place is a bit rural , so it's a constant problem , if i could talk to the little buggers, i'd be quite happy to feed them if they'd just stay out of my stuff !


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 7, 2017)

n brown said:


> , our place is a bit rural , so it's a constant problem , if i could talk to the little buggers, i'd be quite happy to feed them if they'd just stay out of my stuff !


We have a lot of fields next to us so we have had problems with rats, mice, squirrels and foxes, it is something you have to accept isn't it, they were here before these houses
I wish Maggy wouldn't accept them too much though


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 8, 2017)

Get a cat


----------



## ricc (Nov 8, 2017)

Penny13 said:


> Get a cat



then you need someone to look after the cat when youre off in the motor home.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 8, 2017)

ricc said:


> then you need someone to look after the cat when youre off in the motor home.



Send them all to me, my rates are reasonable & the care is top notch.


----------



## Robmac (Nov 8, 2017)

Tezza33 said:


> We have a lot of fields next to us so we have had problems with rats, mice, squirrels and foxes, it is something you have to accept isn't it, they were here before these houses
> I wish Maggy wouldn't accept them too much though
> View attachment 59499



I once had a pet Rat Terry.

His name was Dave and he was really intelligent. He used to sit on my shoulder in the pub, you can teach them to do tricks like Dogs. Then they die.


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 8, 2017)

Robmac said:


> I once had a pet Rat Terry.
> 
> His name was Dave and he was really intelligent. He used to sit on my shoulder in the pub, you can teach them to do tricks like Dogs. Then they die.


Rats are better than any other Rodents, they don't bite, they are cleaner and like to interact with you, my daughter once answered the door to the postman who was also our gardener and friend, as she was signing for a parcel one of her rats crawled out from under her long hair and sat on her shoulder, the girlish squeal that he let out before he ran was repeated every time he came into the pub:lol-053:
It is unfortunate they don't live long Rob, we get attached to our pets in a way that non animal lovers would never understand


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Nov 9, 2017)

Admin said:


> Phil 1 : mice 0
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not surprised I found out the replacement pads are £70 a pop so  I will check out wallets BEFORE using mine on someone!.


----------



## Caz (Nov 9, 2017)

Penny13 said:


> Get a cat



Worst thing you can do. We have only ever had a mouse problem here when we have had cats. They catch them outside and bring them in to the house alive, play with them for a bit then the novelty wears off. Mouse hides in a cupboard to recover. All his mates come to see him in "hospital" and decide it's nice and warm and cosy so they invite all their families to come inside as well.

I hate killing them, such pretty little things (field mice) but it's them or us. The last ones we had, I used a humane trap with a bit of Mars Bar (good excuse to eat the rest of the bar). Caught them then let them loose near next door's driveway and they trotted off up there never to be seen again.


----------



## harrow (Nov 9, 2017)

My next door neighbours are back today from their holiday in india.

I am waiting for the screaming to start.

They keep food in a shed in the back garden, and that's where the rats are going in and out 

:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## vindiboy (Nov 10, 2017)

*Copied from another Forum  PESKY MICE*

put a posting on the forum a few days back saying I'd got a diesel leak from the tank which I'd assumed was because I had overfilled. I filled up again after a short trip and made sure I stopped at the first click but again more fuel coming from the tank top. 

I rang my local Fiat professional dealer who also does my servicing and asked them to have a look. He was sure it would be a loose pipe on top of the tank but, no problem there. So, he had to pump all the fuel out and drop the tank and that's when he found a hole in the top where diesel heater take off would go, if one was fitted. He said, it was a mouse that had chewed the plastic and on further investigation found two dead bodies in the air filter and they had chewed a lot of the filter before their demise so he had to replace that as well. He explained that's a favourite place for them during the winter and said, once they get in they have difficulty getting out again. He took photo's whilst doing the job to show me. 

Anyhow total bill including filter and VAT was £313 which I guess is not too bad.. 

Need to use some good repellent under the bonnet and inside the van during the winter months!!!!  So not just inside the van then !!!!


AND a follow up post from another poster on the subject 

As posted many times, if you've had mice in the inlet then check right up to the air mass sensor, a lesson that cost me well over £1000 to learn. 
p.s. I now have a grill over inlet and as we have three vans in the 'van shed' gf's sister baits and traps on an industrial scale.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 10, 2017)

***** said:


> We never did hear how Phil got on!:sad:




Guess what he had for tea


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 10, 2017)

I'm confused. The last two posts have been put on in the future. It's 15.08 in real time.


----------



## hurricane (Nov 21, 2017)

We have a Hyundai i10 we sometimes tow behind the van. Last week HID went to Tesco's and came back to say the car won't idle below 3000rpm. I had a look under the bonnet after searching for the catch and found mice had chewed through the insulation and made a big hole in the rocker cover breather hose allowing air in and causing the engine to rev. Little blighters....cost £85 to get it fixed. Hopefully they won't like the motorhome.


----------



## wildebus (Nov 21, 2017)

hairydog said:


> At my last house, we had a mouse problem. It turned out that they were nesting in some foam rubber, stuffed down the side of the freezer to stop it humming.
> 
> Their nest was less than a foot from the cats' food bowl. I suspect that they mostly fed on cat food.


That's interesting.  Occasionally have mice  (the cat brings them in and lets them go!) and we see her crouching in front of the fridge-freezer when this happens - maybe they (the mice) have a thing about fridges and freezers?


----------



## harrow (Nov 21, 2017)

wildebus said:


> That's interesting.  Occasionally have mice  (the cat brings them in and lets them go!) and we see her crouching in front of the fridge-freezer when this happens - maybe they (the mice) have a thing about fridges and freezers?


Yes they like the warmth of the compressor
:dance:


----------



## kenj (Nov 21, 2017)

If your connected to mains there’s a electric plug device that makes a noise that makes mice rats and insects pack there bags and leave no dead body’s bad smells and dead things to Handel eBay or good hardware shops also we cannot hear this noise


----------



## wildebus (Nov 21, 2017)

kenj said:


> If your connected to mains there’s a electric plug device that makes a noise that makes mice rats and insects pack there bags and leave no dead body’s bad smells and dead things to Handel eBay or good hardware shops also we cannot hear this noise



Hmmm.  I have one of those - good for spiders too it says.  shame it is always covered in cobwebs!


----------



## jagmanx (Nov 24, 2017)

*Contact Channa*

I am sure one of his reptiles can be hired to solve the problem !


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 24, 2017)

wildebus said:


> That's interesting.  Occasionally have mice  (the cat brings them in and lets them go!) and we see her crouching in front of the fridge-freezer when this happens - maybe they (the mice) have a thing about fridges and freezers?



Its a game they play called fridge ADARE.:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------

